# Extern DVD Laufwerk



## ZweiA (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute ich bin gerade fleißig am Modden, Ich hab allerdings eine frage zu meiner Hardware.

Ich habe noch einen alten 16x Brenner und ein DVD Laufwerk (beides Intern) im Schrank liegen. jetzt hab ich mir ein altes Netzteil besorgt, um meine beiden Laufwerke daran anzuschließen. die beiden Laufwerke sollen auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen. soweit so gut.
Allerdings hat mein Flachbandkabel nur 2 Steckplätze, kann ich ein zusätzliches Flachbandkabel an mein Normales Kabel anbringen ? 

zB.  Master = Interner Brenner
Slave   =  Zusätzliches Flachbandkabel an das ich zusätzlich den Alten Brenner und das DVD laufwerk anbringen kann ?

Ich hoffe ich hab das Problem einigermaßen gut beschrieben.

Danke im Vorraus:

Mfg: ZweiA


----------



## SixDark (27. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe möchtest Du 3 Geräte an ein IDE-Kabel anschließen?! Das geht nicht, da ein IDE-Anschluß nur 2 Kanäle hat. Du kannst also auch nur 2 Geräte an einen IDE-Anschluß anschließen.

Anders ist das bei IDE-Raid-Systemen. Da kann man mehr als 2 Geräte anschließen, allerdings (soweit ich weiß) nur Festplatten, keine CD/DVD-Laufwerke.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## ZweiA (27. Juli 2004)

Danke dir SixDark

Naja kann man leider nichts machen, aber ich kann doch das IDE Kabel Verlängern oder ?


----------



## aquasonic (27. Juli 2004)

Wenn du dir ein längeres Kabel kaufst geht das schon


----------



## Erpel (27. Juli 2004)

Aber: Bei längeren Kabeln kann es bei IDE zu Einbußen bei der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit kommen. Das dürfte aber nur bei Festplatten wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## SixDark (27. Juli 2004)

> Das dürfte aber nur bei Festplatten wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.



Mit der Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig! Die Kabel im PC sind nicht umsonst immer so kurz wie möglich gehalten. Wir hatten das mal probiert ein IDE-Kabel von ca. 1,20m an ein DVD-Laufwerk anzuschließen. Das Ergebnis waren eine sehr langsam (deutlich spürbare) Datenübertragung, die wiederum wahrscheinlich an der wahnsinnig hohen Fehlerrate lag.....

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## SpitfireXP (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SixDark _
> *Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe möchtest Du 3 Geräte an ein IDE-Kabel anschließen?! Das geht nicht, da ein IDE-Anschluß nur 2 Kanäle hat. Du kannst also auch nur 2 Geräte an einen IDE-Anschluß anschließen.
> 
> Anders ist das bei IDE-Raid-Systemen. Da kann man mehr als 2 Geräte anschließen, allerdings (soweit ich weiß) nur Festplatten, keine CD/DVD-Laufwerke.
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ein Raid kann auch nur zwei Laufwerke pro IDE-Kanal verwalten.



> _Original geschrieben von Erpel_*
> Aber: Bei längeren Kabeln kann es bei IDE zu Einbußen bei der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit kommen. Das dürfte aber nur bei Festplatten wirklich ins Gewicht fallen *



Da hatst du schon recht.
Die Maximallänge liegt soweit ich weiß bei 60cm.


----------



## ZweiA (27. Juli 2004)

Danke Leute

Dann kann ich das wohl vergessen.

Naja vielen Dank an euch alle.


Mfg: 2A


----------

